# running lights help



## NisSilv (Jul 16, 2005)

i tried hooking up fog lights to the running lights.. and some how, i shorted something i believe... my running lights dont work.. and tails only go on with brake.. even inside doesnt light up.. i checked all the fuses.. anyone know what i could do?


----------



## JAMESZ (Mar 12, 2004)

Did you check all the fuses with a multimeter? That is the only way you will be able to be sure.


----------



## Zen31ZR (Mar 24, 2004)

Probably trying to send power through a ground wire.


----------

